# Medicating a Zebra Finch



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

It's been a while since I have posted and hope everyone is doing well!

I have been taking care of a zebra finch, at home, because he was fluffed up and really, on death's door. He is doing great (I think!) and started to do the little zebra "beeping", tonight!! I take that to be a fantastic sign!

Here is the story: I have been treating the aviary with ivermectin, for mites. i am done with the doses (3), but a couple birdies were still itching, so. of course, I was concerned. I have been in touch with a gentleman from CA (Doug, Friskie Finches), but not recently, so I have been winging it, on my own this past week.

The aviary was moved to a different spot (new flooring being put down), but it was put UNDER a register vent (air/heat) - it has since been moved at my request!. When I checked on the birds I found that the zebra and Lady Gouldian were on the ground all ruffled up. I caught them and put them in a cage by themselves, so they wouldn't be picked on. the next morning they were huddled together (I had put a cover over the cage) as I suspected there had been a draft. I didn't take them home because of rain and cold weather, and when I checked in the aft. the lady was dead! I was devastated! I went home and got a couple towels, covered the cage and brought the zebra home (I should have done that earlier but was dead from working the night shift and the weather wasn't good).

Anyway, I put a light on the cage to provide heat, got pedialyte to replace the water and added a breeding and stress vitamen. Thinking he probably needed something else, I looked at what pills I had that I could use. I had a couple meds that were usable, but I wasn't sure about the dosage. I had amoxicillin mixed up for one of my cats, so pulled up a bit in a syringe and added the pedialyte to it and started giving it orally!! He did drink some, so I did this once or twice a day. The last couple times, he has been fighting me a bit more, so I assume he's getting stronger!! He has been eating seed, for quite awhile, too!

His feathers are looking better and he started to "beep" tonight - a couple times!!! I am so thrilled, but trying to not feel that we are out of the woods! I will give him another day or two, before I take him back to the aviary at the veterans home.

Since I gave a little antibiotic, I am wondering if I should get some probiotics and give him a bit. I assume that won't hurt him. His poop seems to be pretty good, but had been more solid earlier. That is why I think the probiotics would be good for him. Oh, and I have changed back to water, still with the little bit of vitamens. Should I stay withj the pedialyte for a bit longer?

Any thoughts?? Thank you so much, in advance!!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Paula,

I'm so glad the little zebra finch has started beeping and is pulling through - you've clearly been doing a great job. Sorry that the little lady gouldian didn't make it.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I think pictures for us and probiotic's for him is a wonderful game plan...


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Glad to know that the zebra finch is on his way to recovery as he's receiving very good care and affection from you. My condolences for the lady gouldian...May her soul rest in peace.


----------



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!! I took the zebra to the vets home this evening (FORGETTING about getting probiotics!!) and put him in the aviary! The others were excited and of course, beeped to him! He was excited, but isn't flying up to the perch just yet.  I am hoping it's just that he was confined to a small cage and kind of weak, yet. There is seed on the bottom, a birdy bath and of course the water, with several different things in it,. I will check in the morning and if need be, will bring him back home. That may be more stressful for him, tho', so I'[ll play it by ear.
I have never taken over the care for a bird like this, but I am pretty patient, so I guess that is what makes the difference!!
I will keep everyone posted on his progression!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a lovely story and how lucky for the little fellow you took him home. Karma to you for being so devoted and caring.
I hope he makes it and recovers fully.


----------



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

Yesterday I brought the little birdie home! He is eating, preening a bit and "beeping", but he wasn't flying up onto the perches with the other birds.  I didn't want to leave him on the bottom, for fear the others would attack him, eventually.
Can anyone tell me why he isn't flying up?? He does fly a bit, but doesn't get any height! He runs around on the bottom and his feathers are quite smooth looking, so he does look prtty good.
Thoughts??


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to know you were able to nurse the little zebra finch back to health. 
Since the little fellow has been sick and is in the process of full recovery, it's very likely he will need more time to build his strength and as a consequence to regain the full use of his wings. Hopefully soon, as he continues to improve, he will be able to get some height.


----------



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for the reply! I was hoping his lack of flight was because he's been ill and needs more time! He's welcome to stay as long as he needs!
I have put a lamp by the cage to provide heat, but am wondering about it being on all the time! He certainly needs some darkness, I would think!? What can I do about that?


----------

